# vpn setup MacBook Pro to Win 2003 server



## rgmathis (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm new to Mac. Trying to setup a vpn to my office which is running Win 2003 server. I've tried downloading Cisco VPN client...and tried a few other things but it won't connect.

Any suggestions?


----------

